# You Might Be A Buffalonian If.....



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 30, 2003)

You Might Be A Buffalonian If..... 

- your definition of a small town is a lake. 
- snow tires come standard on all your cars. 
- you think those fancy "blooming onions" at the steak house are a poor 
copy of 
Ted's Onion Rings. 
- you know that a butter lamb is a dairy product - not found in the 
meat cooler. 
- you truly believe that the Sabres are "gonna win that cup (someday)". 
- your pickup has a bumper sticker saying "NO GOAL". 
- you truly believe that the Sabres would win that cup, except for poor 
officiating. 
- you really believe that there's an NFL/NHL officials conspiracy to 
keep Buffalo from winning the trophy/cup. 
- you can identify an Alden accent. 
- you have ever gotten frostbitten and sunburned in the same week. 
- you know why SUNY Buffalo is located in Amherst. 
- you're so football crazy that you have already renewed your 
Destroyers season tickets for next year. 
- "down south" means Gowanda. 
- you bake with "soda" and drink "pop". 
- stop/slow/yield signs are an option, not a requirement. 
- you can hold an entire conversation on the best place to go for 
wings. 
- you see nothing wrong with watching fireworks "Downtown" on July 1st. 
- you not only know what the terms "snowbelt" or "lake effect snow" 
mean, 
you use them on a daily basis. 
- you save the Genny Cream Ale for special occasions. 
- you've never seen a traffic jam like when Bingo night lets out in 
Fort Erie. 
- you live within five miles of a bowling alley. 
- you have used the term Dupa. 
- not only do you know what Dyngus Day is, but you look forward to it. 
- you never put your winter jacket away for the summer. 
- you like to order beef on "weck" and are always surprised when 
someone 
doesn't know what "weck" is. 
- going to the ballet does not involve ballet shoes or toe dancing, but 
it does require crossing "the border". 
- you drive over 75 mph on the Thruway and pass on the right. 
- you leave the ski lift tickets on your jacket year 'round, "just in 
case". 
- you know how to pronounce SCAJAQUADA... or CHEEKTOWAGA... or DEPEW 
- the rest of the country is snowbound in the worst blizzard of the 
century, 
but you still have to walk your kids to the corner to catch the school 
bus. 
- you think nothing of crossing an international border for Chinese 
food. 
- the acid rain is clearer than your drinking water. 
- when you stop someone to ask for directions, you expect to get them. 
- you keep the snowplow on the front of the truck all year round. 
- you give directions by saying "turn left or right", instead of "head 
north" 
or "go east". 
- you have a favorite Greek restaurant. 
- you know that Canada is west of here, not north. 
- you shovel your car out in November, but the ski resorts have to make snow in January. 
- when someone says they're from "the city" you ask them which one. 
- you think Jimmy Griffin is a real politician. 
- you can't find anyplace to buy milk at midnight, but the bars are open till 4 am. 
- you can compute a wind chill factor. 
- you can go to Allentown or Kaisertown but you can't go Uptown. 
- you don't have to attend the Friendship Festival to hear it. 
- you eat orange chocolate and/or sponge candy. 
- you know the difference between imported and real Canadian beer. 
- you think of football, not mail, when you hear the word "bills". 
- there is no East Seneca, West Aurora or South Tonawanda. 
- you have not been on the Maid of the Mist -unless you had out of town company. 
- when in another city, you threaten the chef with false advertising after trying something called Buffalo Wings on the menu. 
- you immediately change the channel when you hear "Hi! This is Goldie Gardner." 
- the winter carnival gets rained out. 
- you call them Pilot Field and RICH and the Aud, no matter what the signs say. 
- you know how to spell "SCAJAQUADA" from memory. 
- you use the term "party store" to describe a place where you buy beer, liquor and snacks. 
- you have as many Canadian coins in your pocket as US ones. 
- you define Summer as three months of bad sledding. 
- your child has watched Sesame Street in French. 
- you refuse to eat Cocoa-Puffs 'cause you have to smell them on the way to work every third day. 
- you don't have a coughing fit from one sip of Vernor's. 
- you know what Vernor's is. 
- "gridlock" means driving home from a football game. 
- you know Canadian bacon isn't fried ham. 
- the name Sahlen's is spoken with reverence. 
- four inches of snow just means having to brush off the windshield before going to work.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 30, 2003)

Wow! That's pretty comprehensive, I'll bet you're from Buffalo...  
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *- when in another city, you threaten the chef with false advertising after trying something called Buffalo Wings on the menu.  *



This one's actually screwed up, for you citizens of Buffalo.  Most
are starting to call them "hot wings", taking the credit away from
where it belongs.  

I've been to other states claiming texas this or that, and it's not 
even close!  Especially when it comes to bb-q.  If it says Texas
bb-q, and there's no brisket, no chopped bb-q, and no
beans ... then they're not even close.  Tortillas, various peppers
(also called "chile" depending how far south you're from), and
deer sausage are optional.


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2003)

Be wary of "Maryland Crab Cakes" sold anywhere other than Maryland!:barf:


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

Soda????? it's PoP
&  it's a Chicken Wing

When i go out of State I here Most People 
Refer to Them As Buffalo Wings it Cracks Me Up

But Trying There Version Makes Me:barf: & :wah: 

And Your also From Buffalo When 
U use Hot Sauce & not Tabasco


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 31, 2003)

Just to add- I went to Philadelphia a couple of years ago. I saw "New England Clam Chowder" on the menu, and decided I just had to check this out. They delivered a soup with tomatoes in it! WTF?!


----------

